# brown sugar bourbon rub



## Kevin J (Jan 20, 2019)

Looking for a recipe for a brown sugar Bourbon rub had a commercial one i liked so want to duplicate anyone have a recipe


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2019)

https://www.mccormick.com/grill-mat...nds/grill-mates-brown-sugar-bourbon-seasoning


----------



## Kevin J (Jan 20, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> https://www.mccormick.com/grill-mat...nds/grill-mates-brown-sugar-bourbon-seasoning


Thats the one I want to duplicate


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2019)

You will need a member whom has a jar of that stuff and the ability to reverse engineer it. Not an easy thing to do. Just ask the thousands of people that spent the last 50 years searching for the BIG 11 from KFC...JJ


----------



## Kevin J (Jan 21, 2019)

That's what I was afraid of. I guess I will have to do some experimenting


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2019)

There are a couple of online sites that sell Bourbon Powder. Dry 2C of Dark Brown Sugar, spread out on a sheet pan, in a 200°F Oven for 15 minutes. Cool and break up the clumps, rubbing it between your hands or pulse in a processor. Combine 1/2C B Sugar with 1Tbs Bourbon Powder, 1Tbs Kosher Salt and 1Tbs Course Black Pepper. Taste it and fill in the holes. Start with 1tsp of other ingredients and adjust with more until it taste good. Might be Garlic, Onion, Paprika or other. The Key is to stay Brown Sugar and Bourbon forward. The rest just rounds it out...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2019)

When you figure it out.....ya gotta post the recipe...<wink>


----------



## Kevin J (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for a starting point.   trial and error is always fun as long as I can still eat it


----------



## Kevin J (Jan 21, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> When you figure it out.....ya gotta post the recipe...<wink>


Will do for sure


----------



## Kevin J (Feb 5, 2019)

KJ brown sugar bourbon rub
1/4 cup onion powder
1 1/2 cup brown sugar dried out and broken up
1/3 cup white sugar
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup paprika 
3 TBS black pepper 
1 TBS cayenne 
1 1/2 TBS chili powder 
2 TBS bourbon powder  (may cut back slightly )

Will use on Saturday for some beef ribs and a pork tenderloin


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 5, 2019)

McCormick's web site has a full list of ingredients:

SEA SALT
BROWN SUGAR
DRIED CANE SYRUP
MOLASSES 
GARLIC
ONION
RED BELL PEPPER
CITRIC ACID
SUNFLOWER OIL
EXTRACTIVES OF PAPRIKA
AND NATURAL FLAVOR (INCLUDING MALTED BARLEY WHISKEY EXTRACTS)

Looks like yours is pretty close except for the red pepper.


----------



## Kevin J (Feb 5, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> McCormick's web site has a full list of ingredients:
> 
> SEA SALT
> BROWN SUGAR
> ...


Thanks yes it does a little hit is never a bad thing IMO


----------

